
Computer science as a lost art - WildGreenLeave
https://web.archive.org/web/20180731000241/http://rubyhacker.com/blog2/20150917.html
======
WildGreenLeave
Original link (a 404 now):
[http://rubyhacker.com/blog2/20150917.html](http://rubyhacker.com/blog2/20150917.html)

Reddit link:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/93doii/compute...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/93doii/computer_science_as_a_lost_art)

~~~
pandasun
Thanks.

